# Wales & Scotland - By EMArg



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*WALES & SCOTLAND*​ 





Welcome to the new thread of *Wales & Scotland*, a new part of the collection of threads of the countries and cities of the world:




 Argentina (Country)
Argentina: Buenos Aires
Brazil
Chile
Colombia
England: Country
England: London
Italy
Panama
Perú
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York




*SCOTLAND: EDINBURGH*

-*Edinburgh: Quick City Overview* _(Page 2)_
-*Edinburgh:* Airport _(Page 3)_
-*Edinburgh:* Dean Village _(Page 2)_
-*Edinburgh:* Edinburgh Castle _(Page 3)_
-*Edinburgh:* Tramways _(Page 3)_
-*Edinburgh:* Waverley Station _(Page 3)_


*SCOTLAND: GLASGOW*

-*Glasgow: Quick City Overview* _(Page 3)_
-*Glasgow:* Cathedral _(Page 4)_
-*Glasgow:* Central Station_(Page 4)_
-*Glasgow:* City Chambers _(Page 5)_
-*Glasgow:* Necropolis _(Page 4)_
-*Glasgow:* University of Glasgow _(Page 4)_


*WALES: CARDIFF*

-*Cardiff: Quick City Overview* _(Page 1)_
-*Cardiff:* Cardiff Bay _(Page 1)_
-*Cardiff:* Cardiff Castle _(Page 1)_
-*Cardiff:* National History Museum _(Page 2)_
-*Cardiff:* Senedd _(Page 2)_
-*Cardiff:* Wales Millenium Centre _(Page 2)_


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Quick City Overview: Cardiff*



















*City: Cardiff
Region: South Wales
Place: Quick City Overview*







The capital of Wales is interesting because it is one of the great centers of modern architecture in the United Kingdom. Most of these modern buildings are concentrated at the Cardiff Bay, with the Senedd (National Assembly) and the Wales Millenium Center as its greatest exponents, which also accompany the reddish palace of Pierhead Building, practically iconic of Wales as a nation in the world. At the same time, within the Downtown it's preserved one of the oldest medieval castles in Europe, erected by the Normans on an old Roman fort. As in many of the British cities, its past was purely industrial (port and mining) and in the last decades it was extensively revitalized.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting photos from Cardiff.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Cardiff indeed :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :bowtie:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cardiff Bay*



















*City: Cardiff
Region: South Wales
Place: Cardiff Bay*







Few centuries ago, Cardiff Bay was the world's greatest coal port. During much of the 20th Century, however, the area was abandoned. It was later on, in the last 30 years, that a large masterplan of public and private investment was executed, where it was completely reconverted until it was one of the main points of the tourist map of the city, in which several of the governmental and cultural institutions of Wales are concentrated, among them the gigantic buildings of the Senedd and the Wales Millenium Center.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It seems you quite liked Cardiff?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, I have some pretty good memories from Wales. It's very similar to England though.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cardiff Castle*



















*City: Cardiff
Region: South Wales
Place: Cardiff Castle*







The true origin of the Cardiff Castle was with the conquest of the Roman Empire at the beginning of the first millennium A.D., in what was a fortification within its border in Great Britain. A thousand years later, in the 11th Century, the Normans built the first castle of what would be in the centuries to come a large complex of buildings and defensive towers. For approximately 700 years, between the civil and the successional wars, the place was used as a residence, a jail and a defensive position. The largest expansions were executed between the 18th Century and the 19th Century, with the construction of the new victorian castle next to one of the sides of the walls.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great to still have a castle so close to the city centre.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice set from Cardiff. The castle is very impressive.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Edinburgh: Tramways*



















*City: Edinburgh
Council Area: Edinburgh.
Place: Tramways of the City*







Following next, a quick view at the small tram network of Edinburgh, which was built in the last 2 decades, connecting the Downtown and the International Airport of the city:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

browsing at your photos, I feel I'm in a time warp specially with Edinburgh -
quite interesting and I can back to check for more.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Edinburgh Castle*



















*City: Edinburgh
Council Area: Edinburgh
Place: Edinburgh Castle*







Edinburgh was built on mountainous terrain, in what is known as the Seven Hills, in direct relation to the Roman denomination. One of them, the most interesting one from the urban point of view, is Castle Rock, which stands out for its proximity to the center and usually used by the older civilizations for the defense of the city. The current Edinburgh Castle, like most of the European castles, is the result of several modifications and extensions, its first version being erected at the time of the First Independence War of Scotland, about 1000 years ago . The castle was especially relevant during the World War II, at a time when an invasion by land by the germans was seriously considered, being this the last enclave where the King would hide before leaving towards Canada, from where it would govern Great Brtian in the most extreme scenario.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Edinburgh :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

love that old edinburgh stone.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Edinburgh: Waverley Station*



















*City: Edinburgh
Council Area: Edinburgh
Place: Waverley Station*







Unlike other cities in Europe, the Waverley Station transcends its functional character, both for serving as a terminal hub and a commercial center, and practically becomes the heart of Edinburgh. It is interesting to take a look at its location, since it seems sunk in the land in comparison to the rest of the city. The geogrpahy of the place is also very helpful for the layout of the tracks who reach the station, since they don't "cut" the city (from the urban point of view), as it usually happens.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Edinburgh: International Airport*



















*City: Edinburgh
Council Area: Edinburgh
Place: International Airport*







Like Dublin, Edinburgh has only one airport for the whole city, from which it handles much of Scotland's international traffic. It currently receives between 12 and 13 million passengers per year. Similar to other airports in Northern Europe, the routes with the highest number of flights goes directly to Spain, within the British Isles and Germany.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Take Off from Edinburgh*






Before going to Glasgow tomorrow, this is the Take Off from the Edinburgh International Airport:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely places to visit.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Glasgow: Quick City Overview*



















*City: Glasgow
Council Area: Glasgow
Place: Quick City Overview*







At a first glance, Glasgow is quite different from Edinburgh. Its architecture is similar to the english and, at times, very similar to the irish. Again, this shows the great variety of styles within only the British Isles. Just as Edinburgh is the administrative and cultural capital of Scotland, Glasgow consolidated itself in the last centuries as the industrial city (chemical and textile), especially within the direct commercial trade with North America. Paralelly, the city is recognized by the University of Glasgow, one of the oldest of Europe and founded approximately 700 years ago and which dominates the skyline of the city by its geographical location and its huge main palace.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Glasgow: City Chambers*



















*City: Glasgow
Council Area: Glasgow
Place: City Chambers*





In addition to being more compact, the urban layout of Glasgow is much easier to read than that of Edinburgh. It follows the most used design in several european cities, consisting on a central square (in this case the George Square), a railway station with a direct connection (here being the Queen St) and finally the government offices, in this case concentrated at the City Chambers, of a victorian style not it's not so often seen in Scotland and whom was inaugurated by Queen Victoria herself at the end of the 19th Century.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

So that was the last set of Scotland and Wales for now. Stay tuned for the new thread of Ireland and Northern Ireland the next friday :colgate:


----------

